# going grey



## baileyp (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Bailey is my 14 month old cockapoo, dark brown. Over the last few months i have noticed quite a few grey hairs. On his hind quarters it is worse.
I am told this is quite normal, but it seems to start at this age its quite alarming.


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

It's normal. Some cockapoos have the gene for silvering. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------

